# What do sugar gliders eat?



## Twitche (Apr 24, 2005)

I got a sugar glider from the lee watsons swap meet last weekend. He is still scared of us. I know he likes apples and grapes and he will also eat dry cat food. Is ther a special food that he should be eating? Also, how do I train him? We got him on a whim without doing any research but he is really cool.


----------



## Scorpendra (Apr 24, 2005)

aqualandpetsplus.com said:
			
		

> Insectivores, sap lickers, and fruit eaters in the wild, in captivity sugar gliders need 25% protein and 75% fruits and vegetables.  Not all gliders like the same foods – just like people.  Vary their diet a lot.


i hope this will help you food-wise.


----------



## becca81 (Apr 24, 2005)

There are several good books to purchase.

Make sure it has access to calcium.  I had two and one of mine didn't get enough and almost died.  I found it on the floor of its cage one morning and it couldn't move its back legs.  

Other than that, they like lots of different foods.  An occasional pinkie mouse or  baby chick is also good for it (they do make a mess of them, though).


----------



## Scorpendra (Apr 24, 2005)

more info:



			
				aqualandpetsplus.com said:
			
		

> Good Proteins.  Sugar glider food, cat food, ferret food, yogurt, scrambled eggs, pinky mice, crickets, and mealworms.
> 
> Good Fruits & Vegetables.  Most sugar gliders like melons, mangos, grapes, apples, oranges, peaches, pears, apples, kiwis, strawberries, broccoli and corn.
> 
> ...


as for training, the best i saw was gaining it's trust through frequent handling. 

_bon chance_ (good luck)


----------



## MilkmanWes (Apr 25, 2005)

The number one health problems for pet sugar gliders are nutrition related.

They need a variety of things, but just like a child, they will be picky and eat only their sweets unless you regulate how much they get. Give them apples, pears, kiwi, sweet potato, grapes, thawed frozen peas and corn, or lots of other things. Also supliment it with yogurt and ledbetters mix on alternate nights. You can find the recipe for ledbetters online. Also a bowl of mealworms is usually well recieved. 

Also keep a dry food available at all times. The bulk guinea pig pellet food is often repacked and sold as sugar glider food. Also psitacine (sp?) food, it looks like miniature fruity pebbles and is sold for parrots. We mix 2:1 guinea pig pellets and with that and it goes over very well. We have always heard to steer clear of cat food because of the protien content, but I know some people use it.

The care and diet for these guys is something you really need to do quite a bit of research on if you want to keep it happy and healthy. I suggest getting on a sugar glider forum or mailing list and hitting the books hard. There is a lot you really should learn before even getting one so you gots some catching up to do.


----------



## MilkmanWes (Apr 25, 2005)

Also check in your area for an exotics vet that sees them just in case the need arises. Also ask the vet about getting it neutered if it is male. Helps a lot with them going through their 'teens'. Ours got rebellious and actually bit my gf's lip and hung on and on occasion would dangle from my finger by the teeth. And this is not unusual for adolesent males. A good neutering can work wonders on that.

When you have it out to play keep the toilet seat down and no standing water in the kitchen sink and cover fish tanks, etc. And keep the celiing fans off!


----------



## Washout (Apr 25, 2005)

They also have a tendancy to die of lonliness. So make sure to scocialize with it a lot. Most people are sure to buy two so that they won't have this problem.


----------



## WhyTeDraGon (Apr 26, 2005)

You absolutely MUST pick a specialized Sugar Glider diet, you MUST! You cannot simply feed them fruits, veggies, and whatever you have lying around!

Here is a link to a great (if not one of the greatest) Glider mixes around BML . This is what I used. 
There are also others
HERE 
Do the research, see which one would work best for you and your glider(s). Dont simply go out and buy a bag of frozen veggies and fruits and consider it done, Sugar Gliders are exotics, and being exotics, they require a WELL-THOUGHTOUT diet.

HERE is a great website you should visit to get all of the information you need for your little one.

If you need anymore help, you can PM me here and id be happy to help you 

Enjoy your little one, they are a joy to have around, but they require ALOT of time and work!


----------

